# P1392 Short to Plus. ECU or something else?



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

After replacing the bank 2 head, upon start-up I get the following code: VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 4D0 907 551 AH
Component: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR HS D02
Coding: 06101
Shop #: WSC 05314
1 Fault Found:
17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163): Open Short to Plus
P1392 - 35-00 - -

As suggested in Bentley, checking the voltage across pins 1 and 3, yields 11.8VDC. It calls for 5VDC. The procedure used was:
Disconnect the Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor G40 electrical harness connector - A arrow - or Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor 2 G163 - B arrow - . 
Switch the ignition on.
Using a Multimeter , Check the Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor electrical harness connector terminals 1 to 3 for voltage. 
Specified value: about 5.0 V
Switch the ignition off.
This is where I got 11.8V. After clearing the code, it comes right back. 
I measured the resistance on the wires from the connector to the ECU, all were less than 3/4 ohms end to end and infinte wire to ground.
The next thing Bentley suggests is to replace the ECU. Is that correct? Is there something else that should be checked first?


----------



## blkvw (May 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## blkvw (May 12, 2010)

bump


----------

